# Scheduled shows



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are some of the planned shows for this season for you guys to look at.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Mo. Are you planning to show this year? I heard you're having to give up breeding.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well. I did find a few tubs I could use. But I'm only gonna have one spawn every 4 months. I might give up breeding but it's now looking positive. I won't be showing this season though. My fish won't be ready until mid November


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One spawn every 4 months sounds reasonable to me. You don't want to get so stressed out with so much to do that it becomes a pain in the , uh, hind end rather than a fun hobby.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I was planning one spawn every month. Ill have to spawn, raise the fry and sell the offspring before I can spawn again


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you'll still be spawning. I may want go buy one of hour babies after I move to Texas.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A show is in Davao City?! That's only a few hours of boat away from where I was born. I would've went there for my birthday if I didn't move. :/


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Wish I could make it to the CBS one... I just recetly realized that the drive might not be too bad... it's only 14 hours but I can't get the time off from work. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

14 hours?? you might aswell fly. gas would be outrageous. especially since you are coming from, passing through, and going to large cities. large cities = high demand for gas = higher price of gas


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I might make it to a CBS show if they're scheduled for Spring since I spend a lot of time in Cali.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get to go, Dom. I bet it will be a blast. If you go you'll have to give us a report on it. Lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Don't want to be like self promoting as trying to share info on the show.. so powers that be can delete if needed. But on my site the listing for the shows has links to the clubs hosting the shows so you can get the show info. I will update this as I get the available info. First two shows are correct. Got to get the info on CT and we don't have all the info for the last TX show.

http://basementbettas.com/scuba.html

** Got convention info too. Hope so see some of you there next year.

Good info posted under the showing section on the main part of the site for first timers sending to a show. Step by step to get your fish there and home again.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm gonna do all I can to get away for the Conn show in Sept, Its about an 8 hour drive or so for me, so it won't be too bad


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

choob99 said:


> I'm gonna do all I can to get away for the Conn show in Sept, Its about an 8 hour drive or so for me, so it won't be too bad


You will learn SO much at a show.. and have opportunity to get fish at good prices. If you do make it do me a favor and write an article for me.. be nice to have a newbie perspective and I'll post on my web site and blog.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No problem with the link, Sherolyn.


----------

